# My Jetta won't rev over 3000 rpms



## lakeside202 (Jan 11, 2010)

Several times last week my Jetta either stopped running within 5-10 secs of starting and would not immediately start up. After a couple of minutes the car started and showed a CEL, after turning off the car the CEL went away. Today it will not rev over 3K RPM's. It does NOT show a CEL when this happens. I am not sure that the two are related but....
This is my first VW and I am having a fairly rough time with it. I called my VW mechanic and his response was "I haven't had anything like that on the 2.5's, why don't you see if the dealer knows any more". The dealer wanted me to bring it in to have the cat looked at. I have a difficult time believing that a bad cat would basically limit the revs at exactly 3000 every time. The next suggestion was the coil? But the car runs smooth. Ideas, suggestions, help? Please.
Thanks,


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: My Jetta won't rev over 3000 rpms (lakeside202)*

If your car is at a stand still, like in the driveway, and you try to rev the engine, the normal ECU programming will not let you rev past 3,000. So this may not be a "symptom" of your problem. Either way, though, if your engine stops running after several seconds, I would not recommend starting it back up and trying to rev it as high as it will go. If it couldn't handle 750RPM, there's a good chance it's not going to like 5,000.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: My Jetta won't rev over 3000 rpms (lakeside202)*

If your "VW mechanic" has sugested you go to the dealer, the only answer to this is:
Get to the dealer, or get another VW mechanic.
Is it not reving over 3k while you drive down the road? Anything change on the car recently? How many miles does it have?


----------



## lakeside202 (Jan 11, 2010)

Car has 74K on it.
This happens while I am driving. Mostly 1st and 2nd gear. It has also happened at higher speed once or twice. 
I am not sitting in my driveway redlining the car. Not a teenager or a moron. I am well aware of the ECU limit @ 3K and wouldn't be concerned if I were not in motion.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Is this an automatic?


----------



## lakeside202 (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

Yes...it is an automatic


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: My Jetta won't rev over 3000 rpms (lakeside202)*

Even though the CEL went away, you should still scan the car for fault codes


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: My Jetta won't rev over 3000 rpms (classicjetta)*

Limp mode?


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

A couple of things can cause this. One could be the knock sensor is malfunctioning. Another is that your crankshaft/camshaft angle sensor is on its way out. That CEL should tell the dealer what is causing the problem because the fault is stored in the computers memory. Take it to the dealer and bring some coupons with you because it could get pricey to fix depending on the exact cause.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*

or find the fault code via vag com and fix it yourself


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

1st, the ECU rev limit in park or neutral on the 6spd AT is at 4000rpm. 2nd, your car is going into limp mode. Get it to the dealer and have them check it out. If you have a VCDS (Vag-com) or know someone that does have them check for codes. Just because there isn't a CEL/MIL doesn't mean it hasn't been throwing codes. It might be the ignition coils, which is covered under an extended replacement program.


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

i ran through a puddle and apparently some go on the filter and for a while i couldnt go past 3K. i had to take the filter off, dry it out, and even then it still wouldnt go past 3K. so i turned the car on, stuck my hand over the intake pipe, choked out the engine, and started up again, and it ran and drove fine. 
this happened again with some snow more recently


----------



## Epercsibe (Aug 2, 2016)

*Exacly same problem*

Could you write me in more detail what did you do: 

" i turned the car on, stuck my hand over the intake pipe, choked out the engine, and started up again,..." 

, please ?

I have exactly the same situation after a big puddle .

Thank you for your help,
Istvan


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Really old post, but responding to the latest response:

I've encountered two 2.5l models that would go into limp mode after going through large puddles. Both of them had a bad knock sensor. They replaced the knock sensor - VAGCOM/VCDS will tell you which is throwing the fault - and everything was good. 

Coincidental? Maybe. Scan for codes and you'll have a better idea of what's going on. 

Also, the knock sensors are tightened to a very specific torque value. I have heard of the knock sensor bolt backing out over time and causing intermittent faults. You could always check that first before spending any money on a replacement. I don't recall the value off the top of my head, but I could always pull it from the book for those that are interested.


----------

